# checking switch message



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two hoppers and two joeys.
I have disabled the automatic standby function.
I leave all four ON all the time.
But they seem to go into the standby, after their usual 2 (or 3am?) update.

Anyway, every morning, when I turn the TVs on, I get a message "Checking Switch" and it will go through the process of checking all the tuners. 

Is this normal?
I called dish and they said they would send a repair man. But I called the company which installed the system and they said that it is normal.

Do others get this check switch message, every morning?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

no.

http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=8761872


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you are on Eastern Arc without satellite 77, it's a known problem with a fix in the works. If you have disabled standby, is it still updating the guide? On mine (no 77), the guide update triggers the check switch the first time I turn it on in the morning.


----------



## christy552005 (May 14, 2012)

I am having the same issue. I was told it is not normal and dish sent out a tech yesterday to replace the hopper. It didn't fix it. The service tech kept saying he thinks it is a software issue. But dish told him to replace the hopper so that's what he did.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Patmurphey, I am in Milwaukee. Not sure if it is considered eastern arc or not. I don't know whether or not I have 77 or use it or need it.. It sounds like you might know something we don't. How did you figure out this 77 issue?

I spoke to the guy who installed it, the day following the installation. Fortunately, in this area anyway, they give out the installer's cell phone number and the number of the installing company for follow up calls. I liked this policy by Dish. This way we get to speak to the actual person who installed it - so that we can have a more defenitive conversation.

Anyway, according to the installer and his colleague, this check switch seems to be happening for SOME people. They were not sue why it happens. According to them, replacing the hopper or re-adjusting the dish would not fix the problem.

Subsequently, I called dish. They said that the check switch should not be occuring and that they would arrange for a service call. My guess is that they would come and replace the hoppers but I would also guess that it would not solve the problem - especially considering that both my hoppers have the same problem.

I am guessing that this has something to do with, either the signal (77 as someone wrote) or the software. 

Strangely, the check switch problem occured even 9 years ago, with older Dish DVRs. Every so often, I would get a "check switch" message (don't remember the details) - it got so annoying that I moved from Dish to Directv. I moved back to Dish again and I find it interesting that I now have the same problem. Fortunately, it is less intrusive now. The "checking switch" is of much shorter duration than in yester years and it happens only once a day, as opposed to random occurances in the past.

I started this thread to know how many others have the same problem.. 

It is unfortunate that we have this problem. Overall, I am happy with Dish. The hopper system is excellent as compared to my prior Directv DVRs, which became very slow, after their "updates".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same issue ? http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205125


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

There may be other reasons for the check switch, but it is a known issue IF you don't have 77 AND are on Easter Arc - from Milwaukee dish pointed SE instead of SW. You can see the satellites that you are receiving by doing a check switch from the menu. EA is 61.5, 72.7 and sometimes 77.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

I had the same problem for a couple of days after the initial installation. I called the person that did my install and he came out and replaced the cable from the dual node to the hopper that was having the problem. I have had no problems since the cable was replaced. I'm not saying this is your problem but it is worth exploring to see if it resolves your issue. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just today, I realized that I don't have to wait for the check switch to be finished. we can simply cancel it and it works fine.. a work around, until they figure out whether or not, this is a software issue..


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

update.. [email protected] Network at dishnetwork replied to my PM and arranged to have a tech sent to my house.. It was convenient, that he did it, because I didn't have to go through a toll free number and phone trouble shooting. 
The technician from AEIDISH came today. AEI seems a good company/contractor. 
The techs are very polite and try to be very helpful. 
Anyway, he said that in his experience, the issue was heat related. He helped me move the equipment out of my rack and just put the two hoppers on top of my rack.
The fans for these are on the sides.
I will wait for a few days to report back, whether or not, this solved the problem.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

i placed a computer cooling fan, underneath one hopper.. The hopper is much cooler now but it did not resolve the check switch problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm in process of installing small fan on top of CPU's heat-sink, will see if it help ... I'm getting it running 24/7, like I did for 622 before.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

P Smith said:


> I'm in process of installing small fan on top of CPU's heat-sink, will see if it help ... I'm getting it running 24/7, like I did for 622 before.


 have you been having check switch problem?
I have installed a laptop/usb fan cooler with 3 fans (low cfm I assume) under each of the two units but the check switch problem persists. 
The units are a bit cooler but not exactly cool, even with the fans.
check switch problem persists.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, no one problem with check switch. I did install small fan (12VD connected to USB +5VDC line) on top of custom made heat-sink installed instead of stock one. I'll give it a day or two to stabilize internal temp, then start measure.
I missed initial stage - I should did measures of the temp before the mods...
Perhaps I'll get back to it when I will finish with current measures.
Double work.. to dismantle two times, ugh.

Did you check details after check switch ? Perhaps some of your LNBF has excessive drift ?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you press the Yellow Hot Key on your remote, the Settings screen will display on your TV.

1. Select Diagnostics
2. Select System Info

On the System Info screen you will see your satellites listed. A software update will resolve the issue with the 77 satellite and the check switch issue. Please let me know if your receiver shows 72.7, 77, 61.5 satellites. Thanks.



milwaukee111 said:


> have you been having check switch problem?
> I have installed a laptop/usb fan cooler with 3 fans (low cfm I assume) under each of the two units but the check switch problem persists.
> The units are a bit cooler but not exactly cool, even with the fans.
> check switch problem persists.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you press the Yellow Hot Key on your remote, the Settings screen will display on your TV.
> 
> 1. Select Diagnostics
> 2. Select System Info
> ...


The first three are: 61.5, 72, 77 satellites
61.5 had signals as follows:
Transponder 1:0, 2:58, 3:0, 4:52.. there were 20 transponders and some had signals and some didn't.

72 also had signals in the 50 range and some in the 37 range for certain transponders.

77 had no signals for any of the transponders - I checked all 20 transponders.

Question - is a signal strength of 50 low? I am unfamiliar with this system by my prior directv system (I thought) had signal strength in the range of 80 for certain tests. I realize it is a completely different system but am just curious - is it possible that my dish was not pointed properly and that it should be fine tuned?

Thanks!

ps: Cooling fans seem to make no difference. Someone mentioned that a tech replaced the cable and the problem went away - I find it hard to believe. There is little room, if any, for error in making of the cable or crimping the connectors. True?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check this way to catch the sat/tpn - when you see the message, make any action to bring the channel, or get its number at least; if you could use Info+Info button, you'll see the sat position at left top quarter of the screen. Or getting to screen with sat/tpn and signal level would give you exactly troubled sat/tpn combination.


----------



## Xyzzy.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm now at software S212 and most of my issues have been resolved except for this one. I did the diagnostic screen and I do not have 77 satellite. Only 72 and 61.5. I'm on the east coast (in NC). 

This is really the only major outstanding problem and it's a very annoying one. It's pretty common in my house that my wife will be watching a Joey in another room when I turn on the hopper, and it always does the switch check right away, interrupting her watching, dumping her buffer, and sometimes stopping a recording in progress.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any chance to get a signal from 77W to see if it's a reason ?


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Xyzzy.dude said:


> I'm now at software S212 and most of my issues have been resolved except for this one. I did the diagnostic screen and I do not have 77 satellite. Only 72 and 61.5. I'm on the east coast (in NC).
> 
> This is really the only major outstanding problem and it's a very annoying one. It's pretty common in my house that my wife will be watching a Joey in another room when I turn on the hopper, and it always does the switch check right away, interrupting her watching, dumping her buffer, and sometimes stopping a recording in progress.


I live in Mi. And also have the switch problem and also only show 72 and 61.5 you had a dish guy out before on it and checked everything and he called tech who said it is a known problem. Well it is a pain and gets tiring every morning. Why don't the problem show up when every morning we turn on a Joey for about 45 min. While getting ready for work. Turn ff and turn on Hopper and get switch problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Same question to bigdog9586 - Any chance to get a signal from 77W to see if it's a reason ?


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Same question to bigdog9586 - Any chance to get a signal from 77W to see if it's a reason ?


If you mean going to point dish and clicking on 77, than signal drops to zero.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I mean really set the dish to receive signals from 77W (perhaps add third LNBF, properly aim, etc).


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Same question to bigdog9586 - Any chance to get a signal from 77W to see if it's a reason ?


It's a known problem with EA customers that don't have 77, either because they were set up that way with 1000.2, or like me because of LOS. If someone doesn't have 77, why bother trying to get a signal? (System info will give them an answer, if they don't already know.) For my location and many others 77 is not needed for any programming.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You missed my point: to troubleshoot the OP's issue. Check if it's the reason for annoying requests.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You missed my point: to troubleshoot the OP's issue. Check if it's the reason for annoying requests.


No. Just saying that if the OP doesn't have 77 on EA, it's a known issue. It seems silly to expect a customer to add/change/aim dishes/LNBs/wiring to see if there is another issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Silly is not doing anything and complain, IMO ...

If you don't want to move your ... make your hands dirty, do not hesitate to skip the thread. And don't bring annoying advocacy while other posters didn't express their permission for that.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Silly is not doing anything and complain, IMO ...
> 
> If you don't want to move your ... make your hands dirty, do not hesitate to skip the thread. And don't bring annoying advocacy while other posters didn't express their permission for that.


What advocacy? *If* the OP doesn't have the equipment or LOS for 77 and Dish has said the absence of 77 on EA causes the check switch problem and that they are working on a fix, How is pointing that out "annoying", and as a customer of Dish, the man certainly should not have to mess with the equipment, especially if it means acquiring parts or re-aiming dishes to a satellite that is not part of his service.

"Silly" was never aimed at you - it's the premise that a customer would have to do the extra trouble shooting - Dish tech support should if the problem hadn't already been identified.

I missed the "permission" to post rule in this forum.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then lets take a break and will wait for OP response.


----------



## milwaukee111 (Apr 20, 2012)

Over the past month, I had two techs from dish come over to fix the check switch issue.
First guy said it was a heat/fan issue and put both the receivers outside the rack.
Needless to say, it did not solve the problem.
I had even put laptop coolers underneath the hoppers. Made no difference.

Yesterday, another dish tech came over. He checked only a few transponders/signals.
He said that everything was in order and that the checkswitch error was a known issue of all of HIS hopper installations and there was nothing he could do about it. 

[email protected] here on this forum was the one who arranged both the visits. Now matt says that he is going to escalate my issue.

To this day, I don't know whether this problem can be fixed by re-aligning the dish or whether it is a software issue.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

milwaukee111, did you find and use any info from the thread ? If you'll relay to these techs ..


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

milwaukee111 said:


> I have two hoppers and two joeys.
> I have disabled the automatic standby function.
> I leave all four ON all the time.
> But they seem to go into the standby, after their usual 2 (or 3am?) update.
> ...


I too get the same message. What I think is funny is I can turn on a Joey first which runs through the hopper so to speak and no message. But go and turn on the hopper and the Joey quits till the hopper is done switch testing.


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

I had the same issue on my two Hopper install for the first week it was installed but it was just on one Hopper in the bedroom. During that week every piece of equipment was replaced at least one time and the problem continued. I finally called Dish and was able to talk with one of the engineers and he helped me to trouble shoot my issue. He asked if all the cable was new RG-6 and I told him no that the cable from the duo node to the bedroom was a six month old piece of RG-6, which had been installed six months earlier by Directv. He asked me to have the installer pull a new cable through a window and test it to see if that resolved the issue. The following morning when the installer showed up I told him the engineer suggested pulling a cable through the window which he did. He then followed the setup process by going to the factory setting and set the receiver to factory default and within five minutes the receiver cleared the switch test, reauthorized and has run flawlessly for the last three months.


----------



## pecochran (May 8, 2012)

Hey there,

I had a similar issue. I had techs out 2 or three times. They replaced the hopper, node, and cables and no fix. 

Eventually, I isolated the issue to an apparent problem with the HDMI link between my TV (an Olevia), and the Hopper. I used the HDMI with the hopper to a different TV and no problem. So, while it's not an ideal solution (no need to go into the relative strength of HDMI vs Component; I'm aware of the feelings on this), I connected the Hopper to the Olevia via Component cables and haven't had a problem since. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, I have had numerous reports of the Hopper forcing a check switch test when it is turned on. This is a result of the hopper not showing the full orbital arc. The accounts that I have researched are all missing the 77 satellite. There is a fix being worked on and will be in a future Software upgrade. I do apologize for all the frustration this issue has cause everyone and we are trying to get the issue resolved.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are you sure you post in right thread ? Check switch message have nothing to do with HDMI output.


pecochran said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I had a similar issue. I had techs out 2 or three times. They replaced the hopper, node, and cables and no fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecochran (May 8, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Are you sure you post in right thread ? Check switch message have nothing to do with HDMI output.


Yep. When I had my tv hooked up via hdmi, the hopper would get stuck in a reboot, and every time I turned it on in the morning, it would run a check switch. Sounds like a similar issue that's being described. When I switched to component, I no longer got the check switch every morning.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's very strange ! It's like telling about a tail movement while the horse is not eat well.


----------

